# New e-book on tithing



## iainduguid (Jan 6, 2018)

I recently published a short e-book entitled "Should Christians Tithe? Excelling in the Grace of Giving". Here's the blurb:

The scene is a familiar one in many churches. At a particular point in the worship service, the pastor announces “We will now receive our tithes and offerings for the Lord’s work”, and a collection is then taken up. Is that an accurate and Biblical description of what just happened? Likewise, popular Christian financial advisors often urge that Christians should practice tithing as a first priority and that if they do, they may expect the Lord’s financial blessings as a result. Is that good exegesis of the Scriptures? In this little booklet, I will explore the Biblical teaching on tithing, and on giving to the Lord’s work more generally, and try to give clear and straightforward answers to these questions. My goal is to help all of us to excel in what the apostle Paul calls the “grace” of giving (2 Cor. 8:7).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lynnie (Jan 6, 2018)

Sounds good. Link?


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 6, 2018)

lynnie said:


> Sounds good. Link?


It's available through Amazon


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 6, 2018)

lynnie said:


> Sounds good. Link?


Here you go ..... https://www.amazon.com/Should-Chris...d&refinements=p_n_publication_date:1250226011

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Jan 10, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> I recently published a short e-book entitled "Should Christians Tithe? Excelling in the Grace of Giving". Here's the blurb:
> 
> The scene is a familiar one in many churches. At a particular point in the worship service, the pastor announces “We will now receive our tithes and offerings for the Lord’s work”, and a collection is then taken up. Is that an accurate and Biblical description of what just happened? Likewise, popular Christian financial advisors often urge that Christians should practice tithing as a first priority and that if they do, they may expect the Lord’s financial blessings as a result. Is that good exegesis of the Scriptures? In this little booklet, I will explore the Biblical teaching on tithing, and on giving to the Lord’s work more generally, and try to give clear and straightforward answers to these questions. My goal is to help all of us to excel in what the apostle Paul calls the “grace” of giving (2 Cor. 8:7).



May I ask where is the warrant to give during the worship service?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't specifically address that aspect of giving, though I am familiar with the discussion. I would point to Deuteronomy 16:16; 1 Chronicles 16:29 and 1 Corinthians 16:2 as providing sufficient warrant for regular weekly offerings. Exactly how this weekly offering is transmitted from the worshiper to the church bank account is something about which good Reformed men disagree. 

See this thread for more resources:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/offering-as-an-act-of-public-worship.86976/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

